# Midwest Penturners Gathering - 2019



## andy close (Oct 23, 2018)

I'm passing this info along as I'm guessing others may be interested in checking it out if they knew about it. 

Very Brief overview:
MPG will be hosted in Schaumburg, IL. April 26th & 27th of 2019. It will include Talks/Demos on various topics & techniques as well as hands on areas. Did I mention you could win a Lathe?

Official site & registration:
Midwest Penturners Gathering

Link & details via IAP website:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18...in-lathe-midwest-penturners-gathering-156752/

It would be super cool to meet some of the people I've seen post here on WoodBarter!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------

